# employment offer



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi
We are new to this site, please bear with us.
My husband has been offered employment in Edmonton in the building sector and we are unsure what to do.
We are not sure what we need to have in bank, also housing costs for renting and general cost of living.
We have an 8 yrs old boy too and was just wondering what there is for him to do.
Any information is greatly appreciated to help us consider the job offer.
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

julsandjonlord said:


> Hi
> We are new to this site, please bear with us.
> My husband has been offered employment in Edmonton in the building sector and we are unsure what to do.
> We are not sure what we need to have in bank, also housing costs for renting and general cost of living.
> ...


Edmonton is one of Canada's major cities and located in northern Alberta. If the employer has obtained what's known as a LMO (permission to hire from other country) then you don't need to have any specific funds amounts, although obviously some money will be needed for settlement purposes. Housing costs are probably less than the UK and general cost of living about the same. 
Whatever your son does now he can do in Edmonton. He will go to school, play with his pals, learn to skate (every Canadian kid does), go tobogganing, perhaps ski. Kids adapt well, they don't have all the hang ups that adults do.


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for your quick response.
I think it's probably shock we have been trying for over 4 yrs, I know our son will adapt but just didn't want to jump out of pan into fire and regret it.
We both drive but don't think we could afford one each straight away, which areas would you advise to look in for affordable Home rentals?
Thanks again all info appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sorry but I don't know anything about Edmonton housing. Hopefully someone from there will be along to help you.


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

No worries, thank you for the information you have provided. 
Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


julsandjonlord said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your quick response.
> I think it's probably shock we have been trying for over 4 yrs, I know our son will adapt but just didn't want to jump out of pan into fire and regret it.
> We both drive but don't think we could afford one each straight away, which areas would you advise to look in for affordable Home rentals?
> Thanks again all info appreciated.


Due to excessive demand, housing in Edmonton is scarce and could be expensive. However, to start off y'all could rent from these people: https://www.broadstreet.ca/search/AB/Edmonton, as they offer month-to-month rentals and it will give you an opportunity to find something suitable.

Where to live in the city? It's all subject to where employment is and your willingness to commute (traffic in the city could be a pain) and as new driver in Alberta, a zero claim report from your Insurance Carrier will help to offset some of the car insurance cost.

And as previously indicated, children adapt to anything faster than us adults. Your little one will have a blast here: there's always something to do!

Oh! You might need a good winter coat. It gets cold here.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for your reply.
Could you give me any inclination to the average weekly incomes for carpenters on residential to enable us to compare, or any websites that shows these type of jobs, also what is medical like? 
Once again thanks any info appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


julsandjonlord said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your reply.
> Could you give me any inclination to the average weekly incomes for carpenters on residential to enable us to compare, or any websites that shows these type of jobs, also what is medical like?
> Once again thanks any info appreciated.
> Thanks


Health care here is pretty decent and in addition to that, most companies also offer medical benefits to complement prescription medication and dental.

Salaries vary greatly from company to company. For instance, in one of our companies residential journeymen are paid $45-$50 per hour and those without any tickets $25-$30. 

Animo
Cheers)


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for reply.
My husband has full city & guilds which he had to do a 3 year apprenticeship at building college, is this what you mean by a ticket?
What does red seal mean please?.
Do you work in the building sector? if yes what position do you hold and are you based around Edmonton area.
Also i work in education in the office as an admin support officer in adult education, would i be able to find work?, I would only be looking at part time due to family(8 yr old son).
Sorry for all the questions but we need to make sure we are making the right decision.
Thanks 
Julie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can't know you're making the right decision until you get here and try it out. Examine your life in West Yorkshire and figure out why you want/need to make such a massive change in your lives. City & Guilds really is not recognized by Canadian employers. Red Seal certification is required for tradesmen here and an exam is required. One can work without it but wages would be less.
Is your life good in UK? If so rethink what you're contemplating.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


julsandjonlord said:


> Thanks for reply.
> My husband has full city & guilds which he had to do a 3 year apprenticeship at building college, is this what you mean by a ticket?
> What does red seal mean please?.
> Do you work in the building sector? if yes what position do you hold and are you based around Edmonton area.
> ...


Here you will find right from the source more info about red seal: Trade Chart / Red Seal

I'm just an overworked Global Project Manager based in Edmonton, Canada and London, UK. One of the divisions I oversee is commercial construction.

Whilst you will find any kind if employment you want, it is impossible to predict wether y'all will settle here or if success will ever be accomplished. Every immigrant has an unique story, that's written with tears and sacrifices.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Morning
Thank you both for your replies.
No we are not happy in the UK full stop, we want a better lifestyle for all of us.
What is Canada like with past medical history over 4 years ago, would this be a major problem.
Very much appreciate both of your intros
Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


julsandjonlord said:


> Morning
> Thank you both for your replies.
> No we are not happy in the UK full stop, we want a better lifestyle for all of us.
> What is Canada like with past medical history over 4 years ago, would this be a major problem.
> ...


I wouldn't be able to elaborate if any past medical history might or might not represent an obstacle. I've heard that for as long as any treatment remains under $5k per year, then you might be fine. Although, I can't confirm that.

Y'all should really come up and look around. Moving from one country to another is daunting, and your feelings and emotions will be heavily taxed (affected). 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks.
How soon after a job is offered how long does it take for the process to go through? How often are employers paid ie weekly/monthly also how much would you say is a reasonable amount each month to live on Inc rent. How would we go about finding transport for work and do some company's offera vehicle.
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It should take about 12-14 weeks for the employer to receive the LMO and forward it to you. When received you can take it, along with the job offer, get on a plane and fly to Canada. Presenting the two documents at POE will immediately get you a TWP (Temporary Work Permit). When you, the spouse, arrives you should request a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit). This will allow you to take a job anywhere.
As far as transportation for work it's likely you'll need to arrange it yourself. The company may allow its employees to take home it's pickups but unlikely. 
For a reasonable life, not luxurious, I think you'll need $4,000 monthly minimum and will probably be paid every two weeks. Just as in UK much depends on what lifestyle you live.
What is it that's making you unhappy in UK.


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks AL
Its a few things making us unhappy
1 lack of work and money(wages lack of) it has not recovered from the recession yet :-(. Eating up at all your savings
2 people coming into out country and not respecting us that live here and taking work for less money making it difficult for everyone.
I know we are wanting to come to Canada but we will respect the canadians.
3 better life for us all
Thanks for your info much appreciated


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry forgot to ask how long does it take and how soon do you have to do THE RED SEAL


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your answers should be here.
Red Seal Home / Red Seal


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi
Sorry again forgot to ask what is the hourly week, here in UK 40+, Mon-Fri 8am -4pm but my husband is self employed so works longer, he also pays 20% tax and £11 monthly National insurance needed towards doctor/hospital.
We were just working out, if I don't work it would take all Jons wage to live for the month if he is to get $25 ph.
Thanks again
Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


julsandjonlord said:


> Hi
> Sorry again forgot to ask what is the hourly week, here in UK 40+, Mon-Fri 8am -4pm but my husband is self employed so works longer, he also pays 20% tax and £11 monthly National insurance needed towards doctor/hospital.
> We were just working out, if I don't work it would take all Jons wage to live for the month if he is to get $25 ph.
> Thanks again
> Thanks


Like Auld Yin says, LMO could take almost 14 weeks to come and for y'all should be easy afterwards.

Most employees get paid biweekly, and I'm yet to meet a carpenter that works only 40 hours per week. Most of our carpenters work 55-60 hours and only supervisors and those in higher positions have assigned vehicles.

Now, I think that weekly wages lesser than $1,000 before payroll taxes ($52k per year) is low and y'all might find living from paycheque to paycheque.

Please mind Canadians are proud to be friendly, and to accept other cultures. We -immigrants- contribute immensely to the economy and society in general. Whilst you will find more immigrants here than in UK, they (us) adapt to this system faster than in UK.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for your reply.
I don't have anything against immigrants coming to the UK but we are now starting to take 2 nd place in our own country.
I was just going on previous posts with the wages so what do you think Jon would be earning roughly per month take home? And is it affordable just Jon working or would I have to go out to work.
Most of our disposable income is tied up still in our property.
How much would a vehicle to buy out in Canada, obv we don't know anything about vehicles in Canada either. Just worried incase we can't get a vehicle in time for Jons work.
You stated before that insurance was quite expensive why is this?
Sorry for all the questions and like I say all info greatly appreciated.
Thanks again


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


julsandjonlord said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your reply.
> I don't have anything against immigrants coming to the UK but we are now starting to take 2 nd place in our own country.
> I was just going on previous posts with the wages so what do you think Jon would be earning roughly per month take home? And is it affordable just Jon working or would I have to go out to work.
> ...


I wouldn't know how much he will earn, but here: EY - 2013 Personal tax calculator - EY - Canada, you can calculate what his take home pay could be. Moreover, you should at least find a part-time job to remain active and to have an extra couple of dollars in your purse.

The cost of a vehicle will depend on the mileage, and type. Here is the web site of a local car dealership: Edmonton Derrick Dodge | Chrysler, Dodge, Jeep, RAM and Fiat Used Car Dealership. And car insurance is expensive due to market conditions.

Please feel free to ask questions about the city and the likes.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

julsandjonlord said:


> I don't have anything against immigrants coming to the UK but we are now starting to take 2 nd place in our own country.


In my job I am registering clients every day, and they can voluntarily self-identity a couple of things (learning disorder, disability, newcomer, etc. AND: 'visible minority'). I can tell you that every week I have a 'real' Canadian who self-identifies as visible minority whilst they are white and even their great-grand parents were born and raised in Canada...

Most of the Canadians seem not to have a problem with immigrants, but some do. Certainly over the past couple of years, while unemployment rates were rising. Some say we take 'their' jobs.
I also notice tension between immigrant groups themselves.
And in the GTA I have the impression that there is still discrimination against people that are 'from African-American descent'. (at the higher echelons in an organization) 

In the UK, about 13% of the population are immigrants. In Canada, it's >20%.

What I want to say: 
* you are lucky if you are white
* Canada isn't the land of milk and honey
But I love it here, I can't imagine ever going back to Europe.


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi
Thanks, like I say I don't have any issues with immigrants but like you say some Canadians think we are taking there jobs. We had an job offer about 4 years ago in Canada but everywhere went into recession so the job was no longer available.
The immigrants are on a high here now, there seems to be more than 12% and less and less English are gaining employment through not working for minimum wage. It's sad.
Lets hope we don't upset anyone when we come across, I wouldn't like to think they didn't like us :-(
Thanks again for your info


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Julie

You have been given a good deal of sound advice from a number of people thus far and i think it is clear both you and your family show a real desire to better yourselves in life by making what will be, and have no illusions about it, a huge move.

Most people would and maybe SHOULD visit the country first in order to get a 'feel' for the place. It makes sense to do so but having said that, it is not always possible or feasible to do so, especially as there are so many factors to take in given the size and scope of a country as large as Canada is and trust me.... it s HUGE

I think someone, somewhere mentioned you were from Yorkshire. In that respect you will at least have some idea of 'winter'. However, winters in yorkshire, scotland or anywhere else in the UK will pale into insignificance when compared to a good majority of Canada. 

In Edmonton temps can easily achieve -30 for long periods so be warned, come with warm clothing as this is definitely a factor needs thinking about.

You also mentioned vehicles and reading between the lines, like me when I first came here, you appear to know little about the Canadian way of life where vehicles are concerned.

In the major towns there is now a drive for more fuel efficient vehicles, the kind you will be used to coming from the UK BUT work vehicles here tend to be what we might call Gas guzzlers. They are expensive to both purchase and run. On the plus side Alberta does have private vehicle insurance as does the UK but I am afraid you will shudder at insurance costs which are far higher than those in the UK. 
Another vehicle factor to consider, which is likely you won't have come across is tyres Here in most parts of Canada you will need to purchase both summer and winter sets of tyres. This is because of the harsh winters. Depending on where you will be doing most of your driving it is possible to purchase what are called 'All Season' tyres but these brands and more likely not to be fit for use depending again on where you drive. Understand, it is illegal to be driving on summer tyres in winter here.

To be honest the list of making such a huge transition from UK to Canada is endless and people on this forum could spend hours trying to cover everything. That said, they are generally a very helpful bunch and there is no need to apologise for asking questions, that;s what many here look forward to.

Food is another issue. If you live in or near a major town prices will probably be comparable to the UK. Some items like cheese will seem expensive simply because they are. Meats, well in my experience, Beef is excellent value for money here and I would go further by saying it is also a far better quality here than you would find in the UK. Other meats, especially lamb is expensive but it was always that in the UK despite the fact the country is littered with sheep. Chicken tho....to my mind I can only assume they feed chickens here on gold dust as the price is horrendous.

Other points to consider when thinking food are if you choose to live in the more rural locations. Transport costs inflate prices hugely and this includes food items.

One final point I would like to ease your mind about is the immigrant issue. I can't speak first hand in respect of the larger city population though I have never had problems when visiting where all seem pretty helpful. I myself as live in; let's call it a rural, semi isolated community and here, i have had no problems whatsoever with the Canadian people. Maybe not quite as forward as the average Brit, they do nonetheless possess a sense of humour along with a very outgoing way of life. Coming from Yorkshire as you do, I think you will find it easy to fit in, just DO NOT expect them to know ****** all about your national sort.... The only cricket here is a term used in building construction to keep snow away from chimneys....

I have been here just three years and found it easy to fit in with the people in town as well as those I work with and I am sure with the right attitude from yourselves, you will find it no problem to do the same.

I actually tell my Canadian friends, they are all immigrants anyway and point out I intend to make it my life's mission to teach them to speak and write ENGLISH how it should be.... They take it all in good heart and give back as good as they get. I am sure you will find the same

There are likely to be many more questions will spring to mind over the coming weeks but rest assured, the people on here are more than willing to assist where they can. You have already had a sample of that which in turn, kind of reenforces what I have said in this reply

Good luck with your move


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canada is a country of immigrants and while there may be some (a few) who stupidly resent immigrants, they are in the minority. Anyone with a modicum of education realizes immigrants are necessary to Canada's future with its low birth rate and lack of skilled workers. If you feel at any time resentment for being an immigrant you must learn to ignore them, even pity them for their ignorance.
While Canada's immigration laws are far from perfect we are fortunate not to have the situation that exists in the UK. It's Colonial history and membership in the EU has come home to haunt in so many ways.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Julie

P.S. I did forget a couple of important points and have sent you a personal message that covers them. Just check your message box

Yes Auld Yin. i couldn't agree more and just out of interest, did you know in London UK, English is no longer the most spoken language....... Another piece of useless info......


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for that it made both me and Jon(hubby) chuckle.
There is just so much to take in and yes at minute funds are tight due to all the recession rubbish.
We are looking to be around Edmonton but that has not been finalised as of yet.
I'm just worried that we might not manage on Jons wages what with home rental prices and vehicles/insurance ans everything else as like I pointed out House not sold.
What environment/sector do you work in? My hubby will is a carpenter.
It's nice to know so many nice and helpful people on here and that they don't mind answering questions.
I think we are worried with us having a child, if it was just us 2 we could just deal with it and sleep rough haha out of suitcase.
Thanks again info appreciated 
Julie


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi
Can anyone help me with the above.
We have heard from the employer who is not wanting to apply for LMO, we have been advised to pay $450 to alberta government for a qualification certificate which is only temp, we then have to sit a exam within 6 months to become fully licensed 
Any help appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You're lucky.... I was trained as a Pharmacy Technician in Canada and spent 12 of the last 13 years working in (trauma and teaching) hospitals in Canada (the last 5 years was as a lead technician)... I was also certified in the USA for 10 years (voluntarily, at my own expense), but because I'm not licensed in Canada (the licensing scheme was being rolled out when I left to come to the UK) I have to take up a _2 year_ apprenticeship and correspondence courses if I ever want to get registered with the General Pharmacy Register here in the UK.


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You're lucky.... I was trained as a Pharmacy Technician in Canada and spent 12 of the last 13 years working in (trauma and teaching) hospitals in Canada (the last 5 years was as a lead technician)... I was also certified in the USA for 10 years (voluntarily, at my own expense), but because I'm not licensed in Canada (the licensing scheme was being rolled out when I left to come to the UK) I have to take up a _2 year_ apprenticeship and correspondence courses if I ever want to get registered with the General Pharmacy Register here in the UK.


I'm sorry to here that, why do people/companies make it so difficult when all we want to do is Our jobs.
Good luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

julsandjonlord said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help me with the above.
> We have heard from the employer who is not wanting to apply for LMO, we have been advised to pay $450 to alberta government for a qualification certificate which is only temp, we then have to sit a exam within 6 months to become fully licensed
> Any help appreciated.
> Thanks


Does this Alberta Qualification Certificate get you an entry visa? I must admit to being suspicious of this company. Proceed very carefully is my advice.


----------



## julsandjonlord (Oct 31, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Does this Alberta Qualification Certificate get you an entry visa? I must admit to being suspicious of this company. Proceed very carefully is my advice.


My thoughts too Auld Yin, I don't know Jon spoke to them, he said he would let them know in a few days but not paying anymore money out.
Julie


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


julsandjonlord said:


> My thoughts too Auld Yin, I don't know Jon spoke to them, he said he would let them know in a few days but not paying anymore money out.
> Julie


Did they ask your husband for money??? Please send me via PM the name of that company to find out more about them.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## paulpeno (Nov 5, 2013)

I have paid the $450 canadian dollars to the AIT and have had all of my trade certs approved, it is a legit process so dont worry. I will then have to sit my red seal exam within 12 months of arriving in Calgary to be an approved electrician.

The company that has offered me employment have had some difficulties obtaining an LMO for me so there has been a bit of a hold up in the process.


----------

